# Red Tide, Brown Algae, Where to go in FL for Thanksgiving?



## Cam (Apr 5, 2017)

https://tidesandcurrents.noaa.gov/hab/gomx_condition.html?region=efl

Indian River North might be clear. Hopefully someone local to the area will chime in.


----------



## El_Muchaco_Pescado (Oct 16, 2018)

Hey Dan,

I live just south of Cocoa but I fish up at the south end of the Mosquito Lagoon down through the Sebastian Inlet. Yes we have dirty water but we also have plenty of clean water, I see fish every week and catch them pretty much every week or every other. I would say you should be able to go 30minutes in either direction to find clean water. Feel free to reach out as it gets closer and I will keep you updated.

Ben


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

No red tide in the 10,000 islands Everglades a long drive but no red tide.


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2018)

No anything in the Nature Coast area! But please don’t tell anyone lol!


----------



## TylertheTrout2 (Apr 21, 2016)

our red tide here in North Naples hasnt been present with all this offshore wind we've been having...however it still looks very brown when it should be green..


----------



## dan_giddyup (Aug 17, 2018)

Leaning towards Amelia Island area at this point for what looks like great oppty for reds on fly and maybe even some surf.
Hope things clear up (literally) state-wide sooner than later.

Thanks y'all!


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

We have red tide on our beaches throughout Brevard


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Any swamp or one of a billion canals and retention ponds. All the runoff goes there first but nothing dies.


----------

